# how to connect 2 computers (1 wireless & 1 wired) with 1 broadband connection.



## v_joy (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey every1, I need your help to connect 2 computers (1 wireless & 1 wired) with 1 broadband connection.
Here r the details of the equipments I have:

1) MTNL TriB Unlimited connection.

2) D-Link ADSL router (provided by MTNL, on rent)
Model no: DSL-502T Ver:A1
It has a USB and Ethernet port behind it.

3) A desktop with D-Link LAN card (no wireless)
OS: Windows XP with SP 2

4) DELL XPS M1530 laptop
OS: Windows Vista home premium with SP 1
Wireless network card: Intel 4965 AGN wireless-N mini card

Both the computers are in different rooms with approx distance between them is 10 meters.
At present only my desktop is connected to internet, I have to move my laptop there to access net through it.
Please Help ASAP.


----------



## hansraj (Apr 1, 2008)

Does u r router has wireless facility???? i dont know if u r model has this feature or not.


----------



## v_joy (Apr 1, 2008)

no the router does not have an in-built wireless facility


----------



## hansraj (Apr 2, 2008)

in that case 
1. Either u will have to connect u r laptop to the router with a rj-45 cross cable and then configure the network(provided this router supports two rj-45 out).
2. If u dont have the router with 2 rj-45 out but one usb and one rj-45 then u will have to use the rj-45 simple cable between u r desktop and laptop for internet connectivity. But the drawback is u r desktop will have to be on so as to surf on laptop. (Router connected by USB to desktop and rj-45 port available to use the cable so as to connect laptop.)
3. Best solution will be to buy a router with wireless capability. This will give u wired connectivity with the desktop and wireless with the laptop.


----------



## joe2005 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am using Netgear WGR614 and it is working fine.


----------



## v_joy (Apr 3, 2008)

@ hansraj
my router has only 1 rj-45 port and 1 usb port.
so the solution 1 is not possible.
I dont want to be dependent on the desktop to access net on the laptop so sol. 2 is also out.
3rd solution sounds gr8.
plz give the detailed explanation on how to do this, which wireless router will be compatible to my laptop and will give best results, and what will be its cost....
My friend told me that the DSL net speed will drop by 30% appeox if i go the wireless way...
is this true....
plz help....
thanx in advance...


----------



## hansraj (Apr 4, 2008)

see i really dont think that the net speed drops by 30 % or so unless u r signal strength itself is too weak (which will not happen if u r not too far). I cant give u any text to support though googling will get u the correct technical results. 
    I have been using with wire and wireless both for my desktop n laptop and i find no difference at all even while downloading huge files (torrents as well) so i can assure u there is no problem with wireless networking.
   As far as the wireless router is concerned then check out the following websites they may help in u r decision(i have the one given by bsnl so i didnt buy from the market)
*www.reviewgist.com/wireless-router-reviews
*www.techtree.com/techtree/jsp/list.jsp?list=prodcat_cathome&prodcat_id=0

u can find the one which suits ur requirements if u have and try the same brand in local market. u might find it even cheaper than what it is listed


----------



## v_joy (Apr 4, 2008)

ok, suppose i get myself a wireless router how will that solve the problem for my desktop???
will it work if i connect my D-link router ( the one provided my mtnl) to the desktop with usb cable and D-link to wireless router with ethernet cable???
in this setting will my laptop and desktop could use net independently??
will a usb connection to desktop be a bottleneck to it???

what the difference b/w wireless-n and g and a??
which has best performance to price ratio??
which network standard should i go for??


@ joe2005 can u please tell me the details of your network router.....

Thanx in advance..........


----------



## dr_jimit (Apr 4, 2008)

""Best solution will be to buy a router with wireless capability. This will give u wired connectivity with the desktop and wireless with the laptop. ""

Just go to MTNL office to get a type 4 modem, with wifi
u will have 4 lan, 1 USB, and 1 wifi [many wifi laptops u can connect]

u will only be paying 20 Rs/month more as rental, or better buy that modem.

COnfigure it to autodial[ ask them to do it]

Now ur desktop will be using LAN from modem, and laptop will be using wifi at any place in ur house, both at a time.
u can also add any more laptops easily.
can play LAN Games  I love NFS on my similar home network.
u can add 5 pc in lan,more in wifi, for LAN PARTY  

I wont recommend seperate wifi router, cos
more cost
more settings trouble
Enough range with BSNL router in 1 home.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 4, 2008)

v_joy said:


> ok, suppose i get myself a wireless router how will that solve the problem for my desktop???
> will it work if i connect my D-link router ( the one provided my mtnl) to the desktop with usb cable and D-link to wireless router with ethernet cable???
> in this setting will my laptop and desktop could use net independently??
> will a usb connection to desktop be a bottleneck to it???
> ...



I recently bought a Router for my Laptop. It *Linksys WRT54G*. And I have been using it 24x7 for the past 15 days without any glitch. My purpose was same as yours for using the desktop (wired) and laptop through wifi. When you configure the router through DSL modem and connect your desktop (wired) and Laptop (wireless) you can surf net independently. You can use your wifi connection even if the desktop is switched off. (Only the DSL modem and the router should be on). and there is NO drop in date transfer rate what so even on wifi, unless you move at the verge of the connection limit. 
Now to the connectivity, my configuration goes like this...........I use two Ethernet cables (No usb). One Ethernet cable goes from my DSL modem in to the internet port of the router. The other Ethernet cable goes from one of the 4 LAN ports provided at the back of the router in to the desktop......Simple....

After this comes the IP configuration, (which needs some tech know how) once that is done...its smooth breeze. I can access all my desktop drives and resources through wifi on my notebook and surf net without ANY problem, lag or disruption. 

g and b are networking standards, you dont have to worry about that. All latest routers comes with the both b and g. G theoretical data transfer rate if 54Mbps, more than sufficient. (use google uncle and you will get all info you need about networking standards)  

Finally Dont forget to make you connection secure

I got the Router for 2100 INR Delhi NP Price as on March 2008.


----------

